# Can't stick to one thing



## THearthstoneman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I don't know what my issue could be, but I thought I would bring it up and see what people say. I know you guys are not doctors, but may feel the same way and been diagnosed with something.

Whenever I am doing something I can't seem to stick with it for more then 15 minutes, I will be playing a game and have to either switch to a different one in about 15 minutes or just stop playing all together.

I have paintings that I have started, but I can only sit for maybe ten minutes at a time because I get really sick of doing them, so I have paintings that are unfinished and I will once in a blue moon go back to them for another 10 minutes.

I can be reading a book and I can't seem to stick with reading past a few pages at a time. 

It is just really frustrating not being able to stick with anything for a longer amount of time.

The only thing I can't really stay and do for a long time is to use the computer, but I usually have 10+ tabs on my browser open at a time.

Even when I am taking to someone online, they never last because I get so bored just talking to them after about 10-20 minutes.


Any advice would be great,


Thanks


----------



## Forest (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow I can totally relate to this, and it's a serious problem for me.
I'm having a hard time watching movies and reading books because of this, and not to mention studying.


----------



## jbraymond (Apr 8, 2012)

I do the same exact thing. I want to go to a doctor but people might think i'm weird just going in to check if its something. Maybe it has something to do with anxiety?


----------



## Beelz (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm the same i can play agame and 30mins to a hour later i'm fed up and have to stop playing and there are very few things i can do for long periods of time unless they are always changing and there are not many things that do this, i struggle to do things out of intrest aswell rather i do them to pass time or to keep my mind in check because if i didn't do anything or was fedup my mind runs wild and i struggle to keep it up.

Something i noticed is that when i see something i can think "that looks fun" and then when it comes to me doing it i have no intrest anymore.

about the only things i can do is read manga/watch anime and thats because each ep although it might have the same characters the premise can change and thus i can hold a level of intrest in a series untill i get though all the eps... but then i have to do them all at the same time because if i stop and restart my intrest is suddenly gone.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the same issue. It sounds like ADD; I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

AD(with or without the H)D...

I have the very same problem. ADHD is what it is. Look up Dr. Russell Barkley on youtube. There. Are a couple of full lectures on there(don't waste your time with the little clips). He is one of the(if not the) formost experts of ADHD. Very interesting stuff this guy has to offer...


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

It can also be part of Sensory Processing Disorder. My older son has SPD and I've noticed several elements in myself. There is a genetic component to it.

Here's part of the checklist for adults:

http://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/adult-SPD-checklist.html

SOCIAL / EMOTIONAL:*

__ __ dislikes changes in plans or routines, needs structure

__ __ may be described as "stubborn", "defiant", or "uncooperative"

__ __ cries easily, over things others usually don't, very "emotional" and "sensitive"

*__ __ can't seem to finish anything*

__ __ difficulty making decisions

__ __ rigid and controlling

__ __ prefers solitary activities, avoids groups

__ __ impatient and/or impulsive

__ __ difficulty with social cues and non verbal language

__ __ difficulty with authority figures

__ __ trouble relating to and socializing with peers and colleagues

__ __ a "sore loser"

__ __ strong feelings of anger or rage

__ __ easily frustrated

__ __ needs sameness and routines; needs to know what to expect

__ __ have panic or anxiety attacks

__ __ plagued by fears and/or phobias

__ __ OCD-type qualities; can't let foods touch each other on your plate, have to wear clothes a certain way, will only do ____, repetitively does ____, can not do _____ without doing _____, has to have ____ like ____

__ __ distractible and unorganized

__ __ hates surprises

__ __ difficulty seeking out and maintaining relationships

__ __ avoids eye contact*

Internal Regulation:*

__ __ difficulty falling asleep or getting on a sleep schedule

__ __ heart rate speeds up, and won't slow down when at rest, or won't speed up for tasks that require a higher heart rate

__ __ respiration too fast or slow for the appropriate state of arousal

__ __ over or under sensitivity to bowel and bladder sensations

__ __ over or under sensitivity to the sensation of hunger/appetite

__ __ irregular, inconsistent bowel, bladder and appetite sensations

__ __ difficulty with temperature regulation of body


----------

